# White Widow Harvest Time



## punarnee (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone got experience of growing the White Widow strain? What is the Harvest time from flower to ripe? Please and thankyou!


----------



## Adrock (Jul 2, 2007)

I am currently growing WW as well. The harvest typically takes place 6-8 weeks into the flowering cycle. Where did you get your seeds from? Different seed banks sometimes alter their strains to make them unique.


----------



## the widowman (Jul 2, 2007)

leave them 60 days flowering and when you dry it and smoke it. You'll have a permanent hardon and you'll be laughing at everyone you meet, they'll be saying whats the matter with you, why can't you stop laughing.


----------



## stoned_again (Jul 3, 2007)

a permanent hardon?? lol sounds intersting haha


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 3, 2007)

i dont keep check of dates but they sure grow fast .

widow man does 60 days flowering mean they will b deffently ready 

im just going by eye at the moment ive about 2 weeks left
the lower buds r just starting 2 go alburn 

and does yours have a strong smell through out or mainly when curing


----------



## the widowman (Jul 3, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> i dont keep check of dates but they sure grow fast .
> 
> widow man does 60 days flowering mean they will b deffently ready
> 
> ...


yes 60 days is what the pros say and they should smell all the way through, w/widows got a weird smell different from other weed iv'e grown. you say your lower buds are turning auburn, some people harvest at this stage, they say it gives a more uplifting side to the stone. when i grow widow i think it smells like rotting fish. but not that strong, iv,e grown afgani's and they smell like shit (dog shit)


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 3, 2007)

ty widowman
think my bottem buds are maturing quicker than my other,s becouse theres not much light there and the hairs on the cola,s r still loose 
i tryed lst on this grow from the 1st week vegging an the plants r just growing all colas instead of c,mas tree like u could rest a book on top of it lol

ive been using fish mix i thought that was the smell . that shit soaks in2 your pours i think 

another question w,m sorry have u ever cross bread your white widow with any thing if so did u have good results ?
Ive tryed it with another white strain an it seemed very low on thc even know both had high thc as ther own strain ive heard like only 1 -10 cross breeds come out a desent strain


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2008)

has anyone exp. the first hairs to dry out ? then turn brown ? will this change ?

My plant has gone crzy on me....


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2008)

hi growers,my ww is nearly 5 weeks in flower,1 of my babys are just over 5ft,had to bend plant,anyone with same experience?is it ok


----------



## medicineman (Feb 17, 2008)

del said:


> hi growers,my ww is nearly 5 weeks in flower,1 of my babys are just over 5ft,had to bend plant,anyone with same experience?is it ok


Yeah, had to bend mine, even broke the main stem, repaired itself and if anything, became stronger.


----------



## JarrettM (Oct 7, 2008)

CHECK OUT MY BABIES

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/117742-harvest-not-check-out-these.html


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

Im growing a WW hybrid made by green house called alaskan ice. 23% THC supposed to be one of the strongest weed in the world. WW x Haze


----------



## nici (Nov 11, 2008)

JarrettM these are REALLY nice!!! Hope my WW will get like that...they are only 1 week old...any tips for growing WW?


----------



## patrick20839 (Jan 31, 2009)

nici said:


> JarrettM these are REALLY nice!!! Hope my WW will get like that...they are only 1 week old...any tips for growing WW?



well white widows can handle alot of food...but dont over feed. IF you give it a ph of 6.8 during veging and some fertalizer it will be nice and big for flowering...IF you use no fertalizer or nutreints during the plants life EVen white widow you will get crappy bud...But you dont use nutrients for the first week cuz the plant will have small roots so no fertalizer or nutrients just water...And when budding comes you get a fertalizer that has higher phosferis and a water ph of 5.7...And then every new week you need to flush...i Grow greenhouse white widow and i looks exacley like the picture...i grow in doors and out doors so..


----------



## edcarr (Feb 6, 2010)

I grow white widow in a *hydroponic system and it is very eazy to grow mine are in there 2nd week flowering and looking very cool and i too am not shure when to harvest i will just keep an eye on them to se when they look good and go for it but i think it will be 6--8 weeks but it will be worth the wait they are starting to turn white cristals all over..*


----------



## coryjames (May 14, 2010)

coming up on my 5th week with mine have had alot of breakage with mine so have lost alot of the smaller buds to to added weight height is about a little over 5 ft thing is intense buds are airy and loose have cured the little buds that broke and man i love the white widow


----------



## SuperSilverHaze (May 14, 2010)

heres a little WW


----------



## EvolAlex (May 14, 2010)

my white widow.. Damn this thread is old . These pics are from day 18 of 12/12. check out link n sig for more info


----------



## happywun28 (May 14, 2010)

looks yummy, if the glands are all milky white then there ready!


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

heres some pics of my white widow.. it was my 1st time growing it.. and i gotta sy.. .it was the BEST smoke i ever smoked!! and the best plant too!! i have another 1 growing right now.. its almost 4 weks into flowering.. its in my sig if u wanna check it out. these pics r from my last grow. 

heres the link if u wanna check out the old grow as well.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-67.html

and heres som epics from it.





ok ok ok... lol. i'll stop postin pics.. theres just sooo many beautiful pics.. i want to post tehm all.. but i tried pickin a few good ones. hope you guys enjoyyyyyyy. =)


----------



## reitme (Jun 2, 2010)

Bending actually increases harvest weight......The Lower branches turn towards the Sun and get bigger, it affects Auxins, just use a weight (Log) that will "give" alot when a storm comes.


----------



## reitme (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no experience crossing White strains, but they all come from the same ancestry and the way genes combine you are likely to get less potency than the parents had during the 1st cross. Cross it with something totally Different, like Super Skunk,or B52 and I bet you strike Gold. 
You should grow out any seeds you might have gotten from the white crosses. Alot of people don't do this and miss out on the recombination of gene's. The F2's (seeds) "sometimes" turn out to be killer and most people toss 'em figuring they're junk. Always grow out as many as you can.....Although, 50 plants/seedlings is the Federal limit for sentencing and each is then considered 2.2 lbs.??? for sentencing purposes. "Keep those most approaching the Ideal and Reject all others", Quote from Luther Burbank; Breeder Extraordinaire.


----------



## nubiebud (Jun 2, 2010)

I am currently on flower day 23 with some ww.
It looks great and is doing superb.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 4, 2010)

This is my white widow clone from a batch of seeds from BC Seed king.
It was the tall thin pheno with alot of branches. 
It was rooted in 12 days and 5 days veg. 
Day 30 bloom
fed AN nutes with hydroboost for three weeks
and recently Problend probloom,karboboost and diamond nectar
Im gonna cut all chems out at week6 for a smoother tasting bud.
oh yea it was lolli popped aswell. cept for one branch.


----------



## Tagh (Jun 4, 2010)

Got my Black Widow from Mr Nice on the way.
For those who don't know it is the original "White Widow"
Had to get the original! 

Maybe I'll shoot some picks up in the next couple months when this thread is old again haha
Mr Nice say 8-10 weeks for Black Widow
"Indoors 10 weeks of flowering will be necessary to realize the immense resin production"
I probably harvest through 8-10 weeks and see difference


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2010)

Tagh said:


> Got my Black Widow from Mr Nice on the way.
> For those who don't know it is the original "White Widow"
> Had to get the original!
> 
> ...


yeaa i wanna get sum black widow soon too. the WW has been great for me.. and i'd like to get the black widow and give it a try. deff let me kno how it grows.. probably gonna get sum with my next order.


----------



## newgrowop (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm 5 weeks into flowering and can't wait.


----------



## pballjunky420 (Jun 8, 2010)

day 26 of flower


----------



## MadSci (Jul 6, 2010)

I second that medicineman. Today is day 50 and I don't imagine mine will be done for another few weeks yet...


----------



## hammerhead76 (Nov 16, 2010)

i have a white widow X big bud i am on day 48 it is getting real close to harvest i don't see alot of sugar like some others i've seen here are some pics if the flowering stage


----------



## partnerm (Apr 4, 2011)

This is an experiment first grow with Bulldog White Widow strain feminzed seed on its own from seed got another 3 that Im gonna chuck in after this has come down. Is coming up to week 5 flowering, buds arnt that big at the moment but they are starting to buff out quite a bit now and should do even more when I add Canna PK13/14 along with the Canna Coco A+B. Going to leave this baby for 10weeks if I can for the full crystals to appear. Only used a basic setup but got a good setup for the next 3 and have learned loads from this 1.


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

sick... i been veggin foe 3 weeks now,... when will i be able to know if they are females for sure?????... i got my seeds feminized


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

how long into flowering is that???


----------



## partnerm (Apr 4, 2011)

d6520 said:


> how long into flowering is that???


4 Weeks 4 days so far, didnt see any pistils appear till the second week into flowering and I turned this after only 1 month. I was using shit lighting to start off with so you could see pistils on yours sooner m8. I started this baby off with just a normal 100W household bulb lol now have that for warmth and a bit of light along with a 65W CFL red (325W equivilent) for flowering, its blowing up now. Im really impatient aswell keep checking on it every hour or so lol. Yours look like they will be great m8 and should all def be female.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 5, 2011)

here is a white widow crossed with og kush at 6 weeks flower 400 watt hps...


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

d6520 said:


> sick... i been veggin foe 3 weeks now,... when will i be able to know if they are females for sure?????... i got my seeds feminized


usually between 4-6 weeks of veg uoll start to see sum pistils showing.. sumtimes u just gotta wait till u start flowering. but if theyre feminised seeds u should be good. =) good luck my avatar pics is whit widow. got 3 1/2 ounces off her



partnerm said:


> 4 Weeks 4 days so far, didnt see any pistils appear till the second week into flowering and I turned this after only 1 month. I was using shit lighting to start off with so you could see pistils on yours sooner m8. I started this baby off with just a normal 100W household bulb lol now have that for warmth and a bit of light along with a 65W CFL red (325W equivilent) for flowering, its blowing up now. Im really impatient aswell keep checking on it every hour or so lol. Yours look like they will be great m8 and should all def be female.


do u have anymore lights on it? or just that 1 cfl? ur gonna deff want at least a couple more man...just along the sides or what not. if not.. its gonna take a pretty long time to finish flowering. jsut warning ya man. but so far its lookin good. but it should deff be further along for 5 weeks. its only because u dont have enough light. thats all. good luck man


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 5, 2011)

She's got a while to go yet


----------



## downtown31 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'M IMPRESSED FOR THE VERY SPECIAL STRAIN YOU HAVE BRO, this w.w. x og kush sure kicked your ass man....rep+++ Lol !!


----------



## nYcdankness (Apr 9, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/422791-white-widow-sexiness-pics-week.html

week 6 pics... seedsman white widow 750w total FF nutes


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 10, 2011)

white widow lst 1 month veg 1 1/2 weeks since 12/12


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 12, 2011)

here is my white widow at 52 days flower, 13 weeks total age...

under 400 watt hps

check it out

when should i cut it down?
the one with two in the picture, its on the left withs colas. blue dream is on the right but thats another thread..


----------



## cbw059 (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want tor really feel the magic of the ww. let it cure for atlest a month before smoking. Smoke some of mine today harvested back in July and the stuff has to be the best strongest most mellow weed I ever incountered... and I not saying this becase I very proudly grew it with my own two little hands either!


----------



## Pureblood89 (Sep 11, 2011)

No, Depending on the breeder, WW has rough harvest window of 63~74 days.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 14, 2011)

*22 DAYS INTO FLOWER*
*White Widow LST under 250w Hood. Trying to go for 1/2 Pound. Will it Happen? Follow the Thread to Find Out: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/456072-how-too-harvest-1-2-a.html*


----------



## middletownbrown (Feb 2, 2012)

most lights will only penetrate 3 ft. next time flower at 18 in and supercrop or top to bush them. bio vega and 10 gal pots work very well.


----------



## surgat316 (Apr 8, 2012)

Im on day 40, but I used 4 cfl's for the first 25 days before getting a sunmaster MH Warm Deluxe. The buds are coming good, but I can't seem to keep the branches to stay up. I have wires and coathangers everywhere in my closet as the buds are too big for the branches. If I just let it stand on its own, every cola would be touching the ground. Very flexible though. The plant is about 5 feet tall with 10 colas, but just hard to keep the plant upright. Has anyone harvested at 6 weeks before? I'm getting very frustrated.


----------



## jellero (May 20, 2012)

how long seed to bud outside?


----------



## ganjamike1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ummm all summer... If its outside, you don't get to control the time too much. With that being said I've never grown outside for that very reason.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 20, 2012)

black widow which is the true white widow has a harvest time of 8-10 weekl


----------



## The Count (Aug 20, 2012)

surgat316 said:


> Im on day 40, but I used 4 cfl's for the first 25 days before getting a sunmaster MH Warm Deluxe. The buds are coming good, but I can't seem to keep the branches to stay up. I have wires and coathangers everywhere in my closet as the buds are too big for the branches. If I just let it stand on its own, every cola would be touching the ground. Very flexible though. The plant is about 5 feet tall with 10 colas, but just hard to keep the plant upright. Has anyone harvested at 6 weeks before? I'm getting very frustrated.


Harvest at 6 weeks and you'll be very dissapointed and all your hard work will be for not. Get some bamboo sticks from lowes/home depot garden center. You can even grab one of those tomato things that are the metal circular rings that start small and get bigger? Might be too late now since you're so far into flower but something to think about.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's some White Widow from 2012 grow season...


----------



## Bonsai (Oct 4, 2012)

This thread has inspired me to get some WW seeds for sure! ;D

Any suggestions of seed companies guys? Pleassse?


----------



## ULMResearch (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm chopping this WW today, along with her less desirable pheno sister. It's not a bad plant, just a higher leaf ratio than the excellent specimen pictured.

They were G13 freebies from my 4/20 order at Attitude. 



This pic was day 63 (9 weeks on the dot) and it's ready.


----------



## Bonsai (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks ULM


----------



## DVXSteverino (Oct 4, 2012)

Widow..IMO..Is a very forgiving strain to grow..No matter the breeder.. Once you familiarize yourself with the "white strains" Theres no mistaken it... Like a good haze...Once you know...you know.. I like Nirvana widow the best..Which I often thought was a knockoff...I was wrong once I starting buying widow on the streets..Nirvanas were very stable..They grow a little different than most others.. Top very well...They do grow a little delicate in veg state..but halfway through flower..and they strengthen up. (stems)..always grow tight nuggets..if the "grower" knows what he/she is doing...Just my 2-cents...NL finishing up now outdoor..had a ww but was a male..last seed I had..WW next year for sure..definitely a favorite.. and one of the most potent strains to boot..


----------



## SepticX (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 4 WW's growing in a grow tent with 400w lamp in soil. Having the same drooping branch problem @just past $ weeks of flower. (I'm just waiting for the right amount of amber trichs.)

My solution was to keep the branches upright using string tied just under the cola and attached to the frame of grow tent. Very functional, but makes watering the back plants a bit tricky..


----------



## SepticX (Dec 2, 2012)

Typo: should be 8 weeks of flower*


----------



## 513409 (Dec 2, 2012)

Doing my first WW grow as well, still in seedling stage... they are sick though =[


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Apr 26, 2017)

Bringing this thread back from the dead . 

Day 36


----------

